# Weight gainer



## Mason069 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's the best weight gainer, are most of them full of sugars ?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

peanut butter


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Make your own. Much cheaper


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Make your own. Much cheaper


And far better


----------



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Milk oats bannana fat free yogurt peanut butter is one I do


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Only one I've seen with low sugar is Sci Mx Mass System, but @ £50 quid for 5kg you might as well just get whey. Roughly the same calories, a shítload more protein.


----------



## Mason069 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone with any good recipes ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv posted this recipe a few times its good shake.

500ml Chocolate milk

120gr whole oats

50gr unflavoured whey concentrate (80%)

2 tbsp peanut butter

2 tbsp honey

1 banana

Blend all this up and this is what you get:

1253 Kcalories

74gr protein

164gr carbohydrate (of which 101gr sugars - including lactose)

39gr fat (of which 15gr saturated)


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

ON pro complex. Best profile gainer I've seen on the market and ever used


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

Usually make my own which betters any nutritional profile WG out there. Been lazy of late an bought some Usn Muscle fuel mass and have to say it's not half bad. The carbs aren't just sugar either.


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

whats everyone's view on ON serious mass?


----------



## Hunter777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Whey, powdered oats, maltodexrin and peanut butter with gold top milk


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

rhys78 said:


> whats everyone's view on ON serious mass?


Full of sugar but not a problem if it's PWO in my opinion. About to make one up myself right now


----------

